# A star is born- pic update 3/27



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

Thursday March 26, 2009 at 4:00pm she was born. Measuring 168" and weighing about 25lbs. and sporting a glossy storm gray skin tone, the newest member of our family entered the world. The scent of newly consummated gelcoat and catalyst filled the room releasing the unmistakable smell of new micro-birth. The new micro is presently referred to as Baby-micro until its two (well, really one) proud parents grace it with a proper name. 























new pics 3/


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: A star is born*

O O O! I want one! Will you be making more?


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: A star is born*

wait..hold up...im curious how exactly did you consummate the gelcoat...i might be from south la, but i have an education, and that means something dirty to me....


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: A star is born*

It's not dirty if they are in love.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: A star is born*

 

  If lovin' it is  wrong, he don't want to be (forever) right!     ;D

PS: Welcome! Cool boat, good luck with her.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: A star is born*

looks GREAT! Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: A star is born*

Silly people, at this stage of development
the beauty is only skin deep! I require a mature
and developed beauty. I'll save my comments
for when she's grown up and ready for some real action.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: A star is born*

Did I read that correctly..................25lbs?!!?


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: A star is born*

Feels good to have something to look at, not just dream about. 

Un-Shore, I am nowhere talented enough to actually make one on my own, I'll leave some info on the builder when it gets closer to splash time.

The 25 lb. weight is only an estimate, I don't know how much gelcoat weighs. But like all hungry children, she'll put on weight fast. I hope she will stop growing at 275+/-, just slightly more than her old man . She will be wood free and mostly bi-axial glass to gut down on the love handles. 

Does this mean I have to offer cigars along with the nice-to-meet-you cocktails?

P.S. Marshman, there are some things a gentleman doesn't discuss in public.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: A star is born*

since your offering, i'll take a nice maduro wrapped cigar and a margarita, ...... nice boat , keep us posted


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: A star is born*

Is the MFG. somewhere near a boggy creek? :


----------



## cojo_69 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: A star is born*

Who is the builder?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: A star is born*

This particular model of microskiff was posted a while back...
but never seen the build process, keep the pics coming!

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1232474157


----------



## cojo_69 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: A star is born*

Thanks.


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: A star is born*

Yes it is a Boggy Creek, the 14 microskiff. I wasn't keeping secrets, but wanted the boat to speak for itself, not simply the name. Before ordering, I visited the shop and spoke with he owner, John Ploegert, and was very impressed with his quality, openness to customization and attitude about his projects. You can look at more of his builds online, and all the contact information is there- that's how I found him. I have yet to see the same layout built twice, and I've been in touch with him for six months or so. If anyone has the chance, take a drive up to Yulee, you'll be impressed.


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

Round two of pictures from the nursery. Her complexion has changed overnight into a rosy resin hue and looks to have increased the strength in her frame, particularly her behind. Not too bat for a two day old, she's going to look good like her mama.

































Question, should I remove earlier pictures so the thread doesn't load too slow, or keep adding to it?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Definitely keep adding to it. I'm sure most have cable or dsl connection anyway.


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: A star is born- pic update 3/31*

Update 3 finds us with the deck fabricated and dry fit into her hull. The stringers are in and the next step will be glassing the deck in.  After that, in goes the foam below the deck.  All this while its still in the mold to maintain the true form.  There will be two rigging tubes running from beneath the rear bench to under the foredeck for nav lights, outlets for gigging lights, and maybe even some LED's if the budget allows.  Take a look at the deck of the poling platform color coordinated to match the rest of her.  I'll be back up there maybe tomorrow and see if there is any more progress.  Until then.
































This has turned out to be a ton of fun so far, and will cost less than taking the family to Disney for a week!  Too bad you can't do this every year instead.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! How much is this costing you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm trying to keep my costs low by taking the bottom machine, fuel tank, trolling motor, battery, pumps, and engine off my old boat and transferring it to the baby. My price for the finished skiff will be under 3K. That is what mine will cost, I'm sure others he makes will be close to that +/-, I ordered a pretty simple setup with very little in accessories other than a livewell big enough to kep a max redfish in without bending. That price is still pretty strong for an as you want it no wood skiff IMHO.


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

I am having trouble changing the update date in the title, so any help would be appreciated. I went back up to BC this afternoon in a monsoon to see how my baby is growing. I was surprised how quickly she's coming together. The deck with rigging tubes went in today, and I got to check out the livewell John molded for me. From what I can tell, the last things to slap on are the decks and shiny things. I'm having so much fun with this, part of me wishes this would go on a little longer, but most of me says git er done.








































She really looks like a bote now. Next update will be out of the mold. Cheers!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This guy is a beast! I can't wait to see it done!!


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

Baby Micro took her first stroll out of the mold today and it was good to see her on her own bottom. Like every proud papa, I find myself dreaming of all the imminent future successes she'll achieve, like her first longrod red and first sunrise with wings whistling overhead and ice on her deck. Here are the pics...enjoy!








































Maybe only a couple more weeks until its time to get her wet. Please refrain from all lewd comments, thanks.


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: A star is born- pic update 4/08*

I couldn't get any good pics all week until today, I guess it may have something to do with the Arctic April smacking us around. Nonetheless, John has been a busy boy and has finished making both the front and rear decks. The front deck was made with doubled core material to prevent flexing under my weight. The aft deck will be kept simple, it has a large raw water livewell fed by a through hull and seacock, a solid bulkhead for stiffness and to keep the splash well from spilling out into the rest of the boat. The splash well has a sump area and there will be a small bilge pump to keep up with whatever ends up there. I know rigging will take some time, but its getting close, can't wait.
























I think I can now give some more information about the builder, he has been extremely helpful and open minded throughout the whole project. There are some more photos of all his models plus contact information at this site. http://www.boggycreekboats.com/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. I really like their 14' Vee.


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

After a great Easter weekend, I got a couple more pics of the Baby micro's development.  It really looks like a bote now.  The decks are all glassed in, the livewell is in and the hatch is fabricated.  I guess its time to start stripping things from the old boat.  I'm taking the fuel tank, battery, battery switch, trolling motor, seats, rod holders, and of course my OCD supply of about a half dozen plugs.  Here's the latest.  Enjoy, I sure do!
















[SIZE=16]http://www.boggycreekboats.com[/SIZE]/


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like an awesome little boat! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of quick pics. There is not a whole lot left to du but the rigging. Getting close.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If the wind was from the North,
I bet I could smell the styrene.
Good lookin' skiff...


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Amazing looking craft. I might have missed but what are you going to use for power?
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Good looking skiff, reminds me of the old Suncoast I had as a kid. Probably the same hull/mold

I like the 1/2 livewell opening, you might see that again soon...


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

For power I am taking my engine off the old jon boat. Its a pretty sweet little electric start 20hp 4 stroke Yamaha tiller. I needed a new one for the jon boat, then after I got a nice engine, I realized I needed a nicer boat. Vicious cycle


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice looking skiff, and great pricing!


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

ALMOST DONE!

A checkup today revealed a rubrail, a seacock and lid for the livewell, and the drain tube. I also spent the morning stripping the old ride and replacing the bunks on the trailer. I hope to bring her home this weekend and begin wiring and and improve on the overall ad a$$ness of her. Looks like rain starting Monday, so maybe next weekend I can give her a proper break in.
























Should I christen her with champagne, or an ice cold PBR? Consideration must be given to what she'll grow up to be.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice, I bet you're champing at the bit to get her in the water.

Hopefully we'll see some on water action piccies 

Mick


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Give her the PEEBS! and one for me while you're at it. Nice looking ride! Can't wait to see some finished pics!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Champagne? Maybe in France!

Poor a little cold beer on the deck and get her dirty, she'll appreciate that much more thana little bubbly ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

X3 on the PBR, it'll symbolize her future lifestyle better. Cool boat!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

PBR for sure. If you christen her with champagne she'll grow up spoiled and stubborn. She'll grow up with respect and dignity and an appreciation of her roots with an ice cold Pabst.


Allow me!


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

She's home. I picked her up Sunday and moved her into her new home in my garage. The failing economy has driven me to Boater's World three times in the last two days to pick up supplies at liquidation prices. They are now finally competitive with my Port Supply prices. I don't have any pictures so far showing the wiring and plumbing, but it is going well. I have run the electrical for everything except the livewell pump (with a ton of help from my five year old- I can't get into the corners under the deck like he can) and have finished the fuel system, including a new tank, hoses and fuel filter. The travel gods have deemed it necessary to torment me for a few weeks- I have to go to Stone Mtn. GA for a wedding and cannot splash her for another couple of weeks. 

PS: I'm looking for a poling platform frame. John made me the top to match the hull, but I need the aluminum structure. Its an oversized, overbuilt fiberglass top, so any frame fitting the boat would also fit the platform. 

Anyway, here are some pictures of her leaving the "hospital" on her way home.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks GREAT! Congrats.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Niceeeee!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Niceeeee!


Since Brett surfaced this link on another thread, any updates on this skiff since last year?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

the hull reminds me a lot of my 15' 3" Baycraft. Sweet lookin boat. did you forget about us? hope all is well.


----------

